# TEAC announces the development of TASCAM XLR audio adapter for Canon mirrorless cameras and others



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 18, 2021)

> TEAC Corporation is proud to announce the development of the TASCAM CA-XLR2d professional audio XLR microphone adapter for mirrorless cameras. This product is targeted for worldwide release by the end of 2021.
> The CA-XLR2d lineup is a collaboration between TEAC Corporation working independently with Canon Inc., FUJIFILM Corporation, and Nikon Corporation. The strategy is to combine the leading camera manufacturers’ know-how, and the high-quality audio capturing technology from TASCAM.
> Key Features
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Tidy Media (Aug 18, 2021)

Far out, if the R3 can do 5.5K RAW 50p I'm selling my C200. I'd love to consolidate my video and photo gear and this is pushing it one step closer.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 18, 2021)

Interesting:
"Power is supplied by the Camera using the data transmission shoe (only compatible with products from Canon and Fujifilm)"

Maybe all of the Fuji compatible audio accessories will work


----------



## H. Jones (Aug 18, 2021)

Wow, it's hard to overstate how exciting this is for a lot of videographers. It's very nice that this is a cross platform solution as well!

Added bonus: it works even with cameras who need the mic in port. Definitely going to the top of my list for equipment at my day job, since we use R series cameras on a gimbal and this could definitely come in handy for when we need an audio solution for the R series cameras.

On top of that, I'll definitely be getting one for my R5, and it adds a bonus that future cameras like the R3 will power it and accept additional channels through it.

Very exciting time to be working in video.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 18, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> I'll definitely be getting one for my R5,


How would it be compatible with the R5?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 18, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> How would it be compatible with the R5?


There will likely be a solution for other EOS R cameras after the initial products are released, just based on the language of the press release.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 18, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> How would it be compatible with the R5?


Read the press release! It says “_With the included 2 x AA battery box and cold shoe mount adapter, CA-XLR2d also works with existing cameras which don't have the Multi-function hot shoe by connecting an analog audio cable between CA-XLR2d's analog out and camera's mic-in.”_

So put batteries in it and use the included cold shoe mount adapter, then connect a cable.

Of course it does mean people who like cages for their video rigs need to have hotshoe access for the R3, it will be interesting to see how the third party cage manufacturers allow for this. Smallrig already do this for their 1DX series cage.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Aug 18, 2021)

Can they get of the 30 minute limit in the R3 then.


----------



## Tidy Media (Aug 18, 2021)

RayValdez360 said:


> Can they get of the 30 minute limit in the R3 then.


Not sure, at least there won't be overheating issues though.


----------



## jvillain (Aug 18, 2021)

RayValdez360 said:


> Can they get of the 30 minute limit in the R3 then.


Can they? Absolutly. Will they? Probably not.

There was a time when this would have been interesting but now that I have tried 32bit float I don't want to live with out it. What would be interesting is some thing like the tentacle sync that would sit on the hot shoe and send time code to the audio channel. If I am really going crazy, if some thing like this that did 32 bit float and time code so a Tentacle Sync E with just one XLR that sat on and fed audio through the hot shoe would be the bomb. Then again why doesn't Canon stick real time code in their high end hybrids. If BMD can do it with the BMPCC at half the price of an R5 then I don't see why Canon can't do it.


----------



## DBounce (Aug 18, 2021)

RayValdez360 said:


> Can they get of the 30 minute limit in the R3 then.


What 30 minutes record limit? I have not read anywhere that the R3 has such a limit.


----------



## DBounce (Aug 18, 2021)

jvillain said:


> Can they? Absolutly. Will they? Probably not.
> 
> There was a time when this would have been interesting but now that I have tried 32bit float I don't want to live with out it. What would be interesting is some thing like the tentacle sync that would sit on the hot shoe and send time code to the audio channel. If I am really going crazy, if some thing like this that did 32 bit float and time code so a Tentacle Sync E with just one XLR that sat on and fed audio through the hot shoe would be the bomb. Then again why doesn't Canon stick real time code in their high end hybrids. If BMD can do it with the BMPCC at half the price of an R5 then I don't see why Canon can't do it.


This adapter supports wide dynamic range audio which is 32 bit float. Read the OG press release. Not this truncated version that leaves out key features:








Development of new TASCAM XLR audio adapter allows mirrorless cameras in collaboration with Canon, Fujifilm, and Nikon to capture professional audio. | News Details | TASCAM - United States


Development of new TASCAM XLR audio adapter allows mirrorless cameras in collaboration with Canon, Fujifilm, and Nikon to capture professional audio.




tascam.com


----------



## bandido (Aug 18, 2021)

It's about time...Sony and Panasonic already have XLR shoe-mount adapters for their mirrorless cameras.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 18, 2021)

bandido said:


> It's about time...Sony and Panasonic already have XLR shoe-mount adapters for their mirrorless cameras.


That is as maybe, but there is no doubt having actual specialist companies deal with the hardware in conjunction with the primary manufacturer is invariably a more solid solution. TEAC will do a better job of this than Canon, Fuji and Nikon would, Sony and Panasonic have much longer histories in the audio world so had the ability to leverage that knowledge.

Same with Atomos and the V+. Makes you wonder what a high mp R1 with an Atomos V+ and a TEAC XLR adapter will be capable of....


----------



## landon (Aug 18, 2021)

Hmmmmmm I hope the R5c has its own XLR inputs like the 6kpro, and not the fx3 that needs a module.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Aug 18, 2021)

landon said:


> Hmmmmmm I hope the R5c has its own XLR inputs like the 6kpro, and not the fx3 that needs a module.


This would be less of a reason to add xlr to small cameras. Just get the adapter.


----------



## calfoto (Aug 18, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> "Power is supplied by the Camera using the data transmission shoe (only compatible with products from Canon and Fujifilm)"





Canon Rumors Guy said:


> There will likely be a solution for other EOS R cameras after the initial products are released, just based on the language of the press release.


But the R5 doesn't have the "Data transmission shoe" that is one of the updates on the R3 - So I'm thinking it's unlikely this new Tascam adapter would work directly. There are however other Mic pre-amps available, but they input via the Mic In connection which is analogue, not digital.


----------



## calfoto (Aug 18, 2021)

DBounce said:


> Read the OG press release. Not this truncated version that leaves out key features:


Exactly, they do have another version which would work with the R5, albeit via analogue


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 18, 2021)

calfoto said:


> But the R5 doesn't have the "Data transmission shoe" that is one of the updates on the R3 - So I'm thinking it's unlikely this new Tascam adapter would work directly. There are however other Mic pre-amps available, but they input via the Mic In connection which is analogue, not digital.





calfoto said:


> Exactly, they do have another version which would work with the R5, albeit via analogue




Or, READ THE PRESS RELEASE! Or if you can’t be bothered to do that read the one paragraph from the press release I pasted above....


----------



## DBounce (Aug 18, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Same with Atomos and the V+. Makes you wonder what a high mp R1 with an Atomos V+ and a TEAC XLR adapter will be capable of....


Canons record raw internally, so why would anyone want the external recorder?


----------



## DBounce (Aug 18, 2021)

bandido said:


> It's about time...Sony and Panasonic already have XLR shoe-mount adapters for their mirrorless cameras.


The Panasonic and Sony adapters are not 32-bit float. Though Sony does offer a wide range of accessories beyond merely XLR adapters. The thing that sucks about proprietary solutions is that you cannot use them on different camera brands. These Tascam adapters look like they will have swappable multi-shoe mounts, so one adapter can work between different brands. Just the multi-shoe interface would need to be purchased.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 18, 2021)

DBounce said:


> Canons record raw internally, so why would anyone want the external recorder?


Loads of reasons! You can record externally in ProRes so you don‘t need to make proxy files to work with your glorious 8k RAW footage. You can also go past the 29:59 time limit as external recording has no time limit. You can also run the camera much cooler which lengthens time before overheat warnings and shutdown occur. Much cheaper storage solutions. Full dual medium backup to two different sources.

If you have an R5 8k or 4kHQ workflow then an Atomos V+ would be a major functionality improvement.


----------



## DBounce (Aug 18, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Loads of reasons! You can record externally in ProRes so you don‘t need to make proxy files to work with your glorious 8k RAW footage. You can also go past the 29:59 time limit as external recording has no time limit. You can also run the camera much cooler which lengthens time before overheat warnings and shutdown occur. Much cheaper storage solutions. Full dual medium backup to two different sources.
> 
> If you have an R5 8k or 4kHQ workflow then an Atomos V+ would be a major functionality improvement.


Sorry my bad, I thought you where referring to the R3. If so, we do not know that any of the limitations of the R5 are continued in the R3.

• Is there a recording limit?

• With the larger body, a brand new sensor design and lower resolution, will overheating be an issue?

• We also do not know how this files will playback on modern computers.

Personally, if a camera needs to be rigged with an external monitor/recorder, batteries and cables etc, it becomes something that I’ll be much less likely to carry frequently. Just the idea of having hdmi cables to deal with is intolerable. If you’re going that route better to have SDI.

I’m hoping an external monitor recorder is totally unnecessary for the R3.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Aug 18, 2021)

DBounce said:


> Sorry my bad, I thought you where referring to the R3. If so, we do not know that any of the limitations of the R5 are continued in the R3.
> 
> • Is there a recording limit?
> 
> ...


We dont know much. Canon is playing games with the info right now. We are just making educated guesses. If Canon removes the limit that will be a surprise. It still could overheat if it is weather sealed and has no active cooling unless technology gotten better.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 18, 2021)

DBounce said:


> Sorry my bad, I thought you where referring to the R3. If so, we do not know that any of the limitations of the R5 are continued in the R3.
> 
> • Is there a recording limit?
> 
> ...


No need to apologize, miscommunication is way too easy via the forums! I have certainly been just as guilty of misunderstandings before.

But I think all the reasons to use an Atamos V on an R6 would stand up for reasons to use one on an R3. It isn't a necessity, but the more you use one for video the more an external monitor/recorder makes sense.


----------



## BroderLund (Aug 18, 2021)

Will these serve as an additional 2 channels on the R3 making it a total of four channels recorded, or override the internal 2 channel input?


----------



## unfocused (Aug 18, 2021)

Just skimming things now, but does this mean we now know what the special feature of the R3 hot shoe is? I'm guessing it does.

I'm also hoping this means that the R3 announcement and release will be coming sooner rather than later. Crossing fingers for an early September announcement with an end of Sept. availability.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 19, 2021)

unfocused said:


> Just skimming things now, but does this mean we now know what the special feature of the R3 hot shoe is? I'm guessing it does.
> 
> I'm also hoping this means that the R3 announcement and release will be coming sooner rather than later. Crossing fingers for an early September announcement with an end of Sept. availability.


Well we know one use for the new hotshoe terminal. We also know it can send power to a mounted device and it can receive audio data from a mounted device, I’d be very surprised if that was all though. I’m sure it will be capable of carrying a video signal too.


----------



## dboris (Aug 19, 2021)

Nice addition.
I wonder if Zoom and Rode will also be able to produce on-cam microphone.
It's time for a good low-profile stereo microphone.
Nothing came out since years.
Having no wire and no batteries to think about, will be a huge plus.


----------



## sanj (Aug 19, 2021)

Tidy Media said:


> Far out, if the R3 can do 5.5K RAW 50p I'm selling my C200. I'd love to consolidate my video and photo gear and this is pushing it one step closer.


5.5 RAW video would be awesome. But no one is mentioning that.


----------



## sanj (Aug 19, 2021)

DBounce said:


> What 30 minutes record limit? I have not read anywhere that the R3 has such a limit.


Canon cameras have the limit


----------



## DBounce (Aug 19, 2021)

sanj said:


> Canon cameras have the limit


We will see. It has to end at some point.


----------



## cayenne (Aug 19, 2021)

sanj said:


> Canon cameras have the limit


Why do they still have this 30 min limit??

Don't other brands of cameras go without these limits?


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 19, 2021)

RayValdez360 said:


> This would be less of a reason to add xlr to small cameras. Just get the adapter.


R5c is supposed to be bigger than the R5.
A lot of folks would complain but I would not mind micro XLR.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 19, 2021)

cayenne said:


> Why do they still have this 30 min limit??
> 
> Don't other brands of cameras go without these limits?


The last time I checked there was still an E.U. tax but it was only 5%.
I don't think Canon can get away with changing the record limit in existing models.
However, they should get rid of it for any video-focused models.
Panasonic and Sony have.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 19, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> I’m sure it will be capable of carrying a video signal too.


I imagine it would since the M6 II does that and Canon may want a small RF mount camera with an optional EVF


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 19, 2021)

sanj said:


> 5.5 RAW video would be awesome. But no one is mentioning that.


We know it will shoot RAW video higher than 5.5K.
5.5K is only 20MP.
What we don't know is 50p.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 19, 2021)

DBounce said:


> What 30 minutes record limit? I have not read anywhere that the R3 has such a limit.


If they don't mention it then it is safe to assume there is a limit.
Unlimited recording would be something to brag about.


----------



## schaudi (Aug 19, 2021)

cayenne said:


> Why do they still have this 30 min limit??
> 
> Don't other brands of cameras go without these limits?


Why? Because it's not an technical issue, but an tax issue. A Camera capable of recording 30min and above at once are considered "Videocameras", which means higher taxes. That's why most "Photo" -cameras with video capabilities stop at 29:59!
Those taxes don't exist everywhere, but as far as I know, no manufacture bothers to release different versions for different countries - especially since a lot of photographers regularly are crossing borders with their cameras, which could lead to problems.

Cameras without those limits are taxed that way.


----------



## DBounce (Aug 19, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> If they don't mention it then it is safe to assume there is a limit.
> Unlimited recording would be something to brag about.


Someone had better tell Sony. They do not seem to be bragging about unlimited record times.
IMO unlimited recording time is expected. Camcorders from 30 years ago did not even have recording limits. The silly tax penalty ended years ago. No artificial limits.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 19, 2021)

DBounce said:


> he silly tax penalty ended years ago.


I checked earlier this year and it was still there.
Most people who I have heard say that it ended have never checked.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Aug 19, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> R5c is supposed to be bigger than the R5.
> A lot of folks would complain but I would not mind micro XLR.


We already have the c70. The point of a R5C would just be an R5 with active cooling and probably a few software tweaks for video. if they do anymore it might as well be a c90 or something different. I do want a small camera for video. The c70 is nice but still a bit annoying on the gimbal and the AF could use a lot of work.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 19, 2021)

RayValdez360 said:


> We already have the c70. The point of a R5C would just be an R5 with active cooling and probably a few software tweaks for video. if they do anymore it might as well be a c90 or something different. I do want a small camera for video. The c70 is nice but still a bit annoying on the gimbal and the AF could use a lot of work.


The main selling point to me would be a cinema camera with IBIS.
With all of the cooling mods now available for the R5, it would probably also need internal ND to sway me.
On the other hand, there are many people who want an 8K handheld video camera with unlimited recording.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Aug 19, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> The main selling point to me would be a cinema camera with IBIS.
> With all of the cooling mods now available for the R5, it would probably also need internal ND to sway me.
> On the other hand, there are many people who want an 8K handheld video camera with unlimited recording.


Cooling mods arent the same as having real cooling. I dont even know how well the mods work and that external one does have compromises, like you cant even close the screen and cant put a grip on the camera.


----------



## Kit. (Aug 19, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> I checked earlier this year and it was still there.
> Most people who I have heard say that it ended have never checked.


I've just checked and cannot find such a tariff for the EU. Which HS code is it?


----------



## Kit. (Aug 19, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> I checked earlier this year and it was still there.
> Most people who I have heard say that it ended have never checked.


For the reference:
EU import duties for the HS 8525 80 30 (digital cameras in general) are 0%.
EU import duties for the HS 8525 80 91 (camcorders) used to be 0.8% before July, 1st, 2021; 0% since then.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 19, 2021)

Kit. said:


> For the reference:
> EU import duties for the HS 8525 80 30 (digital cameras in general) are 0%.
> EU import duties for the HS 8525 80 91 (camcorders) used to be 0.8% before July, 1st, 2021; 0% since then.


Thanks!
It is good to know that it ended July 1st but was it 0.8% or 8%?
0.8% would not be very much money.


----------



## Kit. (Aug 19, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> Thanks!
> It is good to know that it ended July 1st but was it 0.8% or 8%?
> 0.8% would not be very much money.


0.8% in the first half of 2021. It was being gradually reduced since 2016 or so.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 19, 2021)

Kit. said:


> 0.8% in the first half of 2021. It was being gradually reduced since 2016 or so.


Thanks, I guess that is why people thought it went away in 2016.


----------



## cayenne (Aug 19, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> The last time I checked there was still an E.U. tax but it was only 5%.
> I don't think Canon can get away with changing the record limit in existing models.
> However, they should get rid of it for any video-focused models.
> Panasonic and Sony have.


Hell, just drop it for ALL new models.
Let the folks in EU argue over there that it is a stupid tax, and get it repealed.

Everyone else in the world shouldn't have to suffer because of their stupid taxation laws....?


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 19, 2021)

cayenne said:


> Hell, just drop it for ALL new models.
> Let the folks in EU argue over there that it is a stupid tax, and get it repealed.
> 
> Everyone else in the world shouldn't have to suffer because of their stupid taxation laws....?


Kit verified upthread that the tariff expired July 1st.
There is not much reason for a 30-minute time limit going forward. 
Hopefully, the R3 won't have one.


----------



## cayenne (Aug 19, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> Kit verified upthread that the tariff expired July 1st.
> There is not much reason for a 30-minute time limit going forward.
> Hopefully, the R3 won't have one.


And while I'm thinking of it....

This limit pretty much HAS to be reversible via a firmware update...this is an artificial limitation.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 19, 2021)

cayenne said:


> And while I'm thinking of it....
> 
> This limit pretty much HAS to be reversible via a firmware update...this is an artificial limitation.


I doubt that the tax repeal is retroactive.
I do not think Canon could get away with firmware updates.


----------



## DBounce (Aug 19, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> I doubt that the tax repeal is retroactive.
> I do not think Canon could get away with firmware updates.


The camera has GPS. Easy enough to establish if the camera is initially setup in a country where the taxes are applicable. This limit should not be enforced worldwide.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Aug 20, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> Kit verified upthread that the tariff expired July 1st.
> There is not much reason for a 30-minute time limit going forward.
> Hopefully, the R3 won't have one.


it would be one less reason to get their cinema line or camcorders so it might hurt their pockets potentially and that matters the most to a business.


----------



## mb66energy (Aug 20, 2021)

dboris said:


> Nice addition.
> I wonder if Zoom and Rode will also be able to produce on-cam microphone.
> *It's time for a good low-profile stereo microphone.*
> Nothing came out since years.
> Having no wire and no batteries to think about, will be a huge plus.


YES! I have built one from PRIMO microphone capsules which works with the lousy ~2V power supply from the 3.5mm jack and gives a good sound not to far away from the Videomic NTG (but less focused, slightly more noise).
I tried to contact Rode to propose a M/S Stereo mic in the same form factor like the Videomic NTG but they absolutely were NOT interested ... maybe times will change


----------



## dirtyvu (Aug 20, 2021)

Kit. said:


> For the reference:
> EU import duties for the HS 8525 80 30 (digital cameras in general) are 0%.
> EU import duties for the HS 8525 80 91 (camcorders) used to be 0.8% before July, 1st, 2021; 0% since then.



show me a source saying this. because I look at this: https://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-content/EN/TXT/?uri=CELEX:62018CJ0810&qid=1629440661925

and it makes zero mention of the tariffs dropping to zero and zero mention of this July 1, 2021 date.


----------



## Kit. (Aug 20, 2021)

dirtyvu said:


> show me a source saying this.


Here: https://ec.europa.eu/taxation_customs/dds2/taric/measures.jsp?Lang=en&Taric=8525809100
Which by itself refers to: https://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-content/EN/TXT/PDF/?uri=uriserv:OJ.L_.2020.361.01.0001.01.ENG



dirtyvu said:


> and it makes zero mention of the tariffs dropping to zero and zero mention of this July 1, 2021 date.


See that


> 0,8 (1)
> ...
> (1) — from 1 July to 31 December: Free.


?


----------



## Nounours18200 (Aug 23, 2021)

Interesting, but I have 2 questions:

a-.do you know if this accessory provides the 24V Phantom power supply for the microphones requiring this ?

b-.are you aware of a similar accessory for the EOS 5D Mark III ? ok it is an "old" model, but I love it, and I miss this kind of accessory ! this is the reason for which I continue to use a professional camcorder....

Thank you


----------

